# Zexion vs Grass King



## surskitty (Feb 7, 2015)

Zexion said:


> Hopefully this won't be too confusing.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1v1 Single
> *Style:* Set
> ...


[size=+2]*Zexion vs Grass King*[/size]

*Zexion's active squad*

 *Flame* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sparky* the female Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Ninja* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes>
 *Piggly* the male Swinub <Snow Cloak>
 *Iron* the female Aron <Rock Head>
 *King* the male Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ King's Rock
 *America* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force>
 *Chippy* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>
 *Krewella* the female Vivillon (Monsoon Pattern) <Compound Eyes>
 *Cerise* the female Cherubi <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone


*Grass King's active squad*

 *Aglaia* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone
 *Acorn* the male Seedot <Early Bird> @ Leaf Stone
 *Lotus* the male Meditite <Pure Power> @ Wise Glasses
 *Igneous* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chuck Norris* the male Tyrogue <Guts> @ Electirizer
 *Sandy* the female Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Metal Coat
 *Kitsune* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Tournament Defeat* the male Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw
 *Espionage* the female Kecleon <Color Change>
 *Monarch* the female Butterfree <Compound Eyes> @ Leftovers

Grass King sends out one of the _very many options_.  Personally, I'm hoping for the togepi.
Zexion sends out a flying slowpoke or something and commands.  Or Zexion can send out first.  Either way, Zexion commands first.
Grass King commands.
I ref, probably!


----------



## Grass King (Feb 7, 2015)

Hmmm, so many choices... I think I'm going to go with Monarch!


----------



## Zexion (Feb 7, 2015)

I personally feel the flying Aron would work perfectly! However, Krewella will do the trick just nicely!

Alrighty Krewella, it's showdown time! Let's smack this Butterfree around with an Acrobatics! Follow that with a Hurricane. And finish with another Acrobatics. If at any time she boosts her stats, change your action to a Psych Up.

*Acrobatics ~ Hurricane/Psych Up ~ Acrobatics/Psych Up*


----------



## Grass King (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay Monarch, those attacks are going to hit the damage cap (if Hurricane hits), so lets just Bide to stay level.

*Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide*


----------



## Superbird (May 18, 2015)

It was only a matter of time before Asberian Pokémon battlers would decide to duke it out in the Museum of Natural Sciences. But, surprisingly, not in the fossil exhibit or in the aquatic exhibit either – no, these trainers would only be satisfied with a battle inside the butterfly house at the roof of the museum. And so, knowing there was no hope of fighting off these trainers, the museum curator simply sighed and let them in, and as soon as they left he called the building contractors to preemptively order repairs, and several local Bug Catchers to come and guard the perimeter to make sure all the Vivillons and Butterfrees and other butterflies didn’t escape before these repairs were completed. Well, he had a while, because the battlers had to find a new referee first, but these things take more time than you think they do.

The trainers were focused only on their battle, however. They raced to the Butterfly house and sent out their pokémon immediately when they arrived – the ref teleported in seconds later, and, finding the battle already all but started, was a bit frazzled for a few minutes as he recalled his Xatu and messed around with his flags a bit. But, after a while, the battle was ready to begin, and so it did, with all the other butterflies watching these two battle-bred butterflies brawl it out.

*Round 1*

Zexion

Krewella - Vivillon ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Flying
*Condition:* Feeling at home – and rather unique, thanks to her uncommon pattern.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Acrobatics ~ Hurricane / Psych Up ~ Acrobatics / Psych Up

Grass King

Monarch - Butterfree () @ Leftovers
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Flying
*Condition:* _Huh, a _normal_ arena._
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide​
Immediately, Krewella literally flew into action, raring to go from the instant the referee began the round. She knew she was going to win this battle hardcore, no doubt about it, and she should show all those Vivillon in the audience how great a Vivillon can truly be! She started her flight with a vertical loop, and as soon as she descended from that she whizzed past a slightly confused monarch, tracing a crescent behind the Butterfree, and flung herself into the air, where she did a triple aileron roll and finished off with a quick upside-down U-turn, soon plowing into Monarch before she was quite sure what her opponent was doing. The observing Vivillon all buzzed in admiration of their kin’s fantastic display of agility, while all the Butterfree buzzed in disbelief and encouragement to Monarch, and the Beautifly just turned away because they knew they were the best anyway.

Following her attack, Krewella moved herself back a little bit, readying herself for a defensive maneuver – but Monarch didn’t move any more than it took to keep herself aloft, and the Vivillon was too heated up to notice her opponent’s tensed thorax. She just decided to capitalize on the empty space and attack once more, this time with wind. Flapping her large wings with increasing speed, and navigating in a slow circle around a patiently watching Monarch, Krewella steadily created a vicious spiral of wind. As soon as the Hurricane was self-sustaining, it became obscuring, with clearly escalating wind speeds and a stark decrease in visibility, and a bit of collateral damage that made several of the observing moths and butterflies flutter backwards a few meters. Krewella took her rightful place at the top of the storm’s eye, making a proud pose for a few seconds before the glass ceiling broke from the wind pressure and she found herself forced to evacuate back to her side of the arena as the Hurricane died down.

Of course, after Monarch’s passivity for the rest of the round, Krewella was not expecting the Butterfree to suddenly attack – and so, that was exactly what Monarch did, flying straight through the raging gale in which she’d been furiously flapping her wings to stay aloft and in control of her own movement. And now, she channeled that energy and rage of a hurricane into her attack, and with a blindingly fast movement, she knocked into Krewella’s overconfident backside with enough force to send the Vivillon flying through the air into a fake tree no less than ten meters away, fast enough that some of the observing Meadow and High Plains Vivillon in the way were barely able to evacuate before they were hit by the Monsoon Vivillon. 

Krewella pushed off the tree as soon as she regained her composure, however – she wasn’t going to let that stupid Butterfree do that to her; Vivillon was the superior species, and she would not rest until every Butterfree understood that truth. And so, once again, she launched herself into a beautiful acrobatic routine that bedazzled even the Beautifly in the audience, bouncing off of everything from the steel window frame that used to be a glass ceiling, to the heads of some of the observing Butterfree – she was gone before they could retaliate, of course, so they just cheered for Monarch even harder – before performing a marvelous triple-frontflip tackle on her foe. But Monarch pushed the Vivillon off without much effort, and almost seemed unfazed by the attack. This one was practically nothing for the Butterfree to get through compared to the last two attacks, and as soon as the two were separated, Monarch took a pretentious bite from the Leftovers attached to its thorax, staring with its beady eyes at Krewella as if to challenge the Vivillon. That would have to wait for the next round, though, to the latter’s dismay. Already, the tension in the butterfly house was rising, with even the human spectators buzzing in excitement.

*End of Round 1*

Zexion

Krewella - Vivillon ()
*Health:* 70% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Flying
*Condition:* Obliged to show the world the superiority of Vivillon.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Acrobatics ~ Hurricane ~ Acrobatics

Grass King

Monarch - Butterfree () @ Leftovers
*Health:* 71% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 70%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Bug / Flying
*Condition:* Smug, and feeling unchallenged.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Bide (store) ~ Bide (store) ~ Bide (release)​
Referee Notes
~idk where Butterfree got Bide from, as it’s not on Bulbapedia or anywhere else, but it’s in the ASBDB, so it’s ok.
~Monarch hit the damage cap on Action 2. And again on action 3, after recovering 1% from Leftovers.
~Bide’s energy cost was half the damage it actually dealt, not the damage it would have dealt sans cap.
~Grass King commands first.


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Bide’s energy cost was half the damage it actually dealt, not the damage it would have dealt sans cap.


Actually, the energy cost should be half the damage it would have dealt regardless of damage caps (which is not the same as the amount of damage the user would have taken had there been no damage cap, though). So in this case it should be taking 30% energy.


----------



## Superbird (May 18, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Actually, the energy cost should be half the damage it would have dealt regardless of damage caps (which is not the same as the amount of damage the user would have taken had there been no damage cap, though). So in this case it should be taking 30% energy.


I know it should, but that felt really excessive.


----------



## Eifie (May 18, 2015)

Superbird said:


> I know it should, but that felt really excessive.


That's a natural consequence of using moves like Bide, Counter, Super Fang, etc. in battles with low damage caps. It should not be actually affecting their energy consumption. Fixed-damage moves just tend to not be very energy-efficient.


----------



## Superbird (May 19, 2015)

okay, fiiiiiiiine. I tried to be merciful.


----------



## The Omskivar (May 21, 2015)

_*pops out of lurking*_



Superbird said:


> ~idk where Butterfree got Bide from, as it’s not on Bulbapedia or anywhere else, but it’s in the ASBDB, so it’s ok.


Bide was a TM in RBY!  Brock gave it out when you beat him.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 20, 2015)

oh gosh I completely forgot about this

*DQ Warning for Grass King.* You have a certain number of hours that is probably larger than 48.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 23, 2015)

...that is approximately 72. Sorry about the delay. *Grass King is disqualified*. The Database will handle the prizes.


----------

